# تفسير سبب ظهور الحمامة على مكتب قداسة البابا شنودة



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2009)

تفسير سبب ظهور الحمامة على مكتب قداسة البابا شنودة



جميعنا شاهدنا الحمامة علي مكتب قداسة البابا أثناء عظتة الاسبوعية أمس 
ومنا من قال أنها أعجوبة والبعض الاخر قال أن ألامر عادي ولا يستحق هذا الاهتمام 
ولكن حتى لو كانت هذه الحمامه مُجرَد حمامه عاديه
ظهورها فى هذا التوقيت بالذات ليس عادياً بالمرَّه
لأن البابا كان يتحدث عن موضوع
يختلف آخرين معه عليه
وهو بخصوص لائحة إختيار البطريرك وضرورة القرعه الهيكليه
فكأن ظهور أو دخول تلك الحمامه فى هذا الوقت بالذات ماهو إلا تأييداً من السماء لكلام البابا
ومن شاهد العظه يعرف عن ماذا أتحدَث
إن المُعجزات فى حد ذاتها ليست دليلاً على القداسه
والدليل أن كثيرون سيأتون إلى الله فى يوم الدينونه ويقولون له يارب أليس بإسمك فعلنا كذا وكذا
ولكن الله سيقول لهم إذهبوا عنى لأنى لا أعرفكم
لأن ثمار الروح أهم من مواهب الروح
كما يجب ألا ننسى أن البابا ليس بحاجه إلى حمامه لكى تُعلن للناس قداسته
فالجميع يعرف إن هذا الرجل قديس
فمن ثمارهم تعرفونهم كما قال الكتاب
ولنسترجع ما حدث سريعاً
ودع عقلك يُفَكر ويربُط بين اللأحداث 



وسط آلاف الحاضرين
وحَشد كبير من الآباء الأساقفه والكهنه
حمامه تطير ليلاً وتقف على مكتب قداسة البابا
فى الوقت الذى كان يتحدَث فيه عن ضرورة القرعه الهيكليه
كعلامه إلَهيَّه فى إختيار البطريرك
وبعد ان قال
بالقرعه الهيكليه جاء إليكم البابا كيرلس السادس
وبالقرعه الهيكليه جاء البابا شنوده الثالث 



ظهرت هذه الحمامه كعلامه إلهيه تأكيدا...ً لما قاله



وعَلَق قداسة البابا قائلاً
من المعروف إن الحمام لا يطير ليلاً
فدى تُعتَبَر حاجه شاذَه 



وبغض النظر عن ظهور تلك الحمامه
ليلاً
ووسط كل هذه الجماهير
وفى الوقت الذى كان يتكلَّم فيه عن القرعه الهيكليه
كعلامه إلَهيَّه
بغض النظر عن كل ذلك نحن معك يا قداسة البابا
يا ذهبى الفَم الثانى 

​


----------



## grges monir (1 نوفمبر 2009)

كلام منطقى كوكو
انا من الناس اللةقالوا انة الموضوع غادى مش لازم نهلل كدة غشان محدش يضحك علينا من برة ويقولوا شوفوا المسيحين اهم
بس التفسير  يدخل العقل
ميرسى خالص كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا جرجس
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marcelino (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*جميل اوى اوى اوى*​


----------



## جارجيوس (1 نوفمبر 2009)

الرب يباركك يا كوكو 

البارحه سمعت عن الموضوع من شاب قبطي يعمل معنا في الشركه و كنت قد تابعت قناة ctv حتى ارى المعجزه لكن للاسف الشديد لم اراها

كل الشكر لك يا كوكو​


----------



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*بغض النظر عن كل ذلك نحن معك يا قداسة البابا
يا ذهبى الفَم الثانى
*

موضوع

جميل 
ورائع
*
ومميز
*
أشكركم جدا عليه

الرب يحفظ البابا
ويبارككم​


----------



## عبد رب المجد (1 نوفمبر 2009)

الرب يحفظ لنا حياة قداسة البابا لسان الذهب الي متهي الأعوامز


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *جميل اوى اوى اوى*​


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا مارشلينو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2009)

نعمة الله قال:


> الرب يباركك يا كوكو ​
> 
> البارحه سمعت عن الموضوع من شاب قبطي يعمل معنا في الشركه و كنت قد تابعت قناة ctv حتى ارى المعجزه لكن للاسف الشديد لم اراها​
> 
> كل الشكر لك يا كوكو​


 
موجوده فى قسم المرئيات 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *بغض النظر عن كل ذلك نحن معك يا قداسة البابا*​
> *يا ذهبى الفَم الثانى*​
> 
> موضوع​
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2009)

عبد رب المجد قال:


> الرب يحفظ لنا حياة قداسة البابا لسان الذهب الي متهي الأعوامز


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم 
واهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maged18 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسي ليك على الموضوع وعاوز اضيف نقطة حتى لو في شخص  غير مسيحي يتريق او يضحك على الموضوع اولا لانه يجهل امر معين وهو ان الحمام عندنا يشير الي رموز معينة وخصوصا لو ظهر في غير وقته مثل ما حدث في الاجتماع وكمان لو حد لاحظ ان البابا نفسه قال للشعب كفاية مش هسمح بكتر من كده وقال ان معروف ان الحمام مش بيطير بليل ف تعتبر حاجة شاذة طبعا لان مينفعش انه يقول دي رسالة من السماء او حاجة شبه ذلك غير طبعا الغير مسيحي لو مثلا حصل موقف في اثناء الشيخ فلان يعلن عن نفسه ويظهر في كل لقاء لكن البابا شنودة اخفى نفسه وبدأ في إكمال المحاضرة كالعادة


----------



## lion_heart (2 نوفمبر 2009)

نعمة الله قال:


> الرب يباركك يا كوكو ​
> 
> البارحه سمعت عن الموضوع من شاب قبطي يعمل معنا في الشركه و كنت قد تابعت قناة ctv حتى ارى المعجزه لكن للاسف الشديد لم اراها​
> 
> كل الشكر لك يا كوكو​


 

تفضل اخي الفيديو 

[YOUTUBE]_lK9OlluyqA[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lK9OlluyqA

شكرا على الموضوع KOKOMAN ربنايبارك خدمتك


----------



## asmicheal (2 نوفمبر 2009)

تفسير منطقى جدا 
شكرا كوكو 
ربنا يحافظ على احلى حاجة فى مصر كلها بابا شنودة 
وبصحة ممتازة كمان


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2009)

maged18 قال:


> ميرسي ليك على الموضوع وعاوز اضيف نقطة حتى لو في شخص غير مسيحي يتريق او يضحك على الموضوع اولا لانه يجهل امر معين وهو ان الحمام عندنا يشير الي رموز معينة وخصوصا لو ظهر في غير وقته مثل ما حدث في الاجتماع وكمان لو حد لاحظ ان البابا نفسه قال للشعب كفاية مش هسمح بكتر من كده وقال ان معروف ان الحمام مش بيطير بليل ف تعتبر حاجة شاذة طبعا لان مينفعش انه يقول دي رسالة من السماء او حاجة شبه ذلك غير طبعا الغير مسيحي لو مثلا حصل موقف في اثناء الشيخ فلان يعلن عن نفسه ويظهر في كل لقاء لكن البابا شنودة اخفى نفسه وبدأ في إكمال المحاضرة كالعادة


 
عندك حق 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2009)

lion_heart قال:


> تفضل اخي الفيديو
> 
> [youtube]_lk9olluyqa[/youtube]
> 
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم
 وعلى الفيديو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> تفسير منطقى جدا
> شكرا كوكو
> ربنا يحافظ على احلى حاجة فى مصر كلها بابا شنودة
> وبصحة ممتازة كمان


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا اسماشيل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*ربنا يخلي قداستة لينا سنين طوال
واروع ما في قداستة  ضحكتة و صوتة وهو بيقول 
ربنا موجود​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا مينا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## twety (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*مش جديد عليه الكلام ده*
*دة بركه وقتنا اللى عايشين فيه *
*فعلا قداسه البابا مش حمامه هى اللى تبين قداسته *
*لكن الكتاب بيقول الايمان بدون اعمال ميت*
*وهو بالاتنين باين ايمانه  وقداسته*

*شكرا كوكو لتعبك وميرسى على الخبر *


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

